# red cabomba - side view



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Could I get you to share your camera settings for this photo?


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

hi kevin, just an automatic mode on a old canon a300 that im going to replace very soon - its the plant not the camra who made the shot :wink:


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

wow thats great! that inspires me to take some pics right now!


----------

